# asking for prayers for my BIL



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

my sister just called that her husband brandon is now in acoma and on life support. it really doesnt look good.


a while back i posted they found cancer that has spread up to his lungs.... well now it is taking the best of him.

i feel so bad because i cant be there... i'm sick with a cold, and i have 2 very very impotant oral presentations.

i really hope he makes it out of this.



thanks klarisa


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Klarisa, I am so sorry about your brother-in-law. I will keep him and your sister in my prayers. And, you as an SM member are always in my prayers. Sending you lots of hugs.

Linda


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about your Brother In Law, Brandon. Klarisa I will keep your family in my prayers. 

Goodness so much going on in this world now. I feel so awful for your sister. God bless and help her.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I will certainly pray for your bother-in-law. rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Prayers sent, how very tragic. I am sorry.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers...... rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your BIL and sister in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for your bil and family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that your BIL is so sick. I will keep him in my prayers and hope he can continue to beat this. Please know that I will be thinking of you. Keep us informed.............


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i just got news from my sister, that they have taken brandon off his medications and everything. he is now in a hospice...  this is so horrible. i feel soooo helpless for my sister. 

she is telling me that it isnt fair! and i dont think it is either. 

the doctor says he has days left.. maybe weeks... but no more than that.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh no that's awful Klarisa. I'm so sorry to hear that.  I just don't know what to say.  Hugs to you and her. :hugging:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Wishing Brandon and everyone who loves him much peace of mind and heart....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 18 2008, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673186


> she is telling me that it isnt fair! and i dont think it is either.[/B]


Life is so unfair at times. I'll be keeping your sister, brother-in-law, and you in my thoughts. I pray for comfort for him and for strength for your sister as she cares for him. Take care of yourself, too.

:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry to hear about your BIL... your family is in my prayers. rayer: 

feel better yourself too


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You and your family are in my prayers at this very hard time. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry, how tragic for you all.
You all are in my thoughts and prayers.. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your family.  :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh honey, I am so sorry for you and your sister and the whole family. At a time like this, all we can do is try to make your loved one as comfortable as possible and pain free. Please pray for him and acceptance of God's will. God Bless....


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Im so sorry. Your sister and BIL are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry  :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

rayer: rayer: Prayers and thoughts are on the way to your family, losing a love one is always hard, especially around the holidays. May God be with both you and your sister, who will need your loving shoulder. God bless you. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

thank you to everyone for your kind words and prayers... i had a conversation via text message with my sister... if we talk i could cry... lol and i dont want her being sad... 

i told her... look aly.. b (we call brandon b lol) will be ok if it is his time to go. you have to let him know that you will be ok.. you will not forget him and you will always love him and miss him. eventually you will meet again.. and this time it will be forever...

she told me but its not fair.. what if he dies and i marry someone else and then i see him again when i die... 

and i said... he will understand.. you just need to let him know that if he wants to go... he can go... 



the doctors decided that there is nothing else they can do.. its only a matter of time.. i feel so helpless... but God knows what hes doing. his parents are divorced... and the had thing is, is that his mom wants for them to keep him on the respirator and giving him meds... the dad and step wife r INSISTING he be taken of all medication and life support... i dont know what i would do.. it is hard losing someone... but its life.. there is noting we can do to stop it. 

i just hope my sister can learn from this expirience and itll make her a stronger person... we really want her to go back to school.. she neeeds only ONE class to get her diploma! but B was always telling her not to go.. and not really giving her that extra push that she needed. 


thank you all as i said for your thoughts and prays thru this hard time! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I know it is hard for you. I have thinking of you and your sister. Just be there for her because she is going to need you! You can just listen and I think this will bring you closer than you are right now. I will keep you in my prayers.............


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry for what you and your family are going through. :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

on be half of my sister and myself... we would like to thank everyone for their positive thoughts and prayers. 

unfortunately.. Our dear Lord has decided to stop the suffering and take Brandon to a better place.

my mom just called me right now.. i feel so terrible. i feel sooo sorry for his parents... i cant even imagine the pain of losing a child. and for my sister.. i just cant imagine what she is going through. 


Rest In Peace Brandon


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my God, I'm so sorry for your loss :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: he is in a better place for sure, I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of Brandon :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am sorry for the loss of your borther-in-law, prayers are on the way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry. Please accept my condolences.
God bless you all in this terrible time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sweetie, I am so sorry for your loss........Be there for your sister. God was merciful to Brandon, he did not have to suffer for very long. Please know that my prayers are for you and your sister and Brandon's family. rayer:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Nov 21 2008, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674576


> Rest In Peace Brandon[/B]


I, too, believe Brandon is in a better place, but such a loss to all who are left behind.
My heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. I know you'll be there for your sister in her
time of need.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Im sorry for your family`s loss.. be there for your sister because im sure what she needs is ultimate support now..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss and know that your support means so much to your sister. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry for u and ur family's loss :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

IM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you and your family's loss of Brandon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Klarisa,

I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying for you, your sister and your family. Stay near the Lord, and He will heal your hurt!


God bless,

Talli


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Klarissa

I just read that Brandon passed, I am too very sad for you and all the family, please take care of your sister, she needs you now.

It's hard but the Lord will get u thru it.

Regards
Lina


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just wanted to offer my condolences to your sister and family.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:bysmilie: 

My condolences to you and your family. :smcry: 

RIP, Brandon. I know you will be missed. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my prayers go out to you and your sister and your families. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Klarisa. :grouphug: You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your Brother in Law's passing. Strength and love to you all.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family during this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for what your family is going through. Send our love to your sister. RIP, Brandon


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss - condolences to you and your family. At least Brandon is not suffering anymore.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. My prayers are with you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so terribly sorry reading of the death of your brother-in-law. My thoughts are with you and your sister and all your family and his. So sad. He must not have been very old. How very sad.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your BIL Brandon died. I'll keep your sister and family in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about the passing of your sister's husband. I will keep your sister, your family and Brandon's family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your prayers. Today was the funeral. it was a sad one.  my sister took it so hard.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i am so sorry your families had to go through this, may Brandon rest in peace rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you, your sis, and family.

Rest In Peace Dear Brandon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am just seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss. May you and your family find comfort in the fact that Brandon is now resting in peace.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Very Very Sorry to read this... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

here is the link to his online tribute and a slideshow.... on there they made a mistake and put fiance formy sister... 

http://allenfamilyfuneraloptions.com/Brand...%20Obituary.htm


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry on your loss, especially bad during the holidays. I lost my daddy 6 years ago on Nov. 23rd my daughters birthday, last year was bad beacause it was also Thanksgiving.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so so sorry! Though I know you've been there for your sister during his illnss and the funeral.. she will need you now even more as 'reality' starts to settle in. My prayers are going out ... :grouphug:


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I just saw this as well.

I am so sorry for your family's loss. I hope that you all can take some comfort in knowing that Brandon's suffering is over and that he is in a better place as good as new. 

My prayers are with you all.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very sad :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

